# كيف يعمل جهاز مغير السرعات الاوتوماتيكي او (الكير بوكس)



## mohanad_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو من حضرتكم التفضل بارسال اي تفصيل لتصميم اي من مغير السرعات الاوتماتيكي لابسط التصاميم وارجو ان تكون على شكل صور مفصلة او اي شرح مفصل :81: ساكون ممتنا لكم مع خالص شكري وتقديري​


----------



## هيثم كمال داوود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

mohanad_2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> 
> ارجو من حضرتكم التفضل بارسال اي تفصيل لتصميم اي من مغير السرعات الاوتماتيكي لابسط التصاميم وارجو ان تكون على شكل صور مفصلة او اي شرح مفصل :81: ساكون ممتنا لكم مع خالص شكري وتقديري​


 

وعليكم السلام 

المهندس mohanad_2000 
ارجو البحث في الملتقى- قسم السيارات ..

وسوف تجد العديد من المواضيع والمشاركات التي تذخر بطلبك.

تحياتي. ​


----------



## mahamd (1 فبراير 2011)

عافاكم الله محتاجين مثل هل مواضيع عن الكير الاتوماتيكي


----------



## المجبري جالو (1 فبراير 2011)

_انشا الله سنحاول_


----------

